# We have puppies!!!



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Abby started having her puppies at 8:03 this morning. She has two boys and one girl. All are doing very well.

First one is a dark sable girl, 3.5 oz
















Second is a light chocolate sable boy, 3.1 oz
















Third is an other darker sable boy, 3.6 oz
















All thre have latched on and are nursing. Abby is being such a good mommy.
















I'll still be monitoring her to see if there are any others, but she is completely relaxed and sleeping, so I think this is it.

EDITED to add the fourth puppy, another male.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

puppy at last!!! we have been crazy to see the pics!! congrats! im glad everything went ok!!!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

im so glad everything went well for you pam,
now the fun starts
im coming for the girl!!!!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

omg such cute babies!! She looks so cute and the babies...okay i'm rambling...congrats <3


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

So cute!!! I'm so pleased all has gone well!


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Awwwww! And they look like they're going to have such pretty heads. I am in love. I hope we get to watch them grow up.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Awww...So precious! I'm so relieved all went well!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Pam, I am so glad to know that the delivery went well and healthy babies are here safe and sound. Looks like she is certainly gonna be a good mother. Blessings, Deb


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

They are so tiny and so cute!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS NANNY PAM,so glad they arrived ok,they look amazing


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh thank goodness! I was so worried!
They are beautiful. 
It'll be interesting to watch them grow and change,
since we don't know who the father is, right? I hope
you get some rest Pam, at least a little here and there.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, so tiny! They're very cute. I love that pic of her and all of them. It must be a relief that everyone is doing great!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

We got another one. All of a sudden, she's pushing again and we got another male, golden brown like her and the biggest one yet. lol 3.8 oz.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Oooooh another puppy! So adorable!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Pam....the puppies are beautiful. Love the last one...don't you just love surprises? Any chance more are on their way or is mommy done pushing now?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm not sure, I thought she was done the last time. lol The vet said she thought she could palpate 3 or 4 puppies, the fourth was a little burried. So I hope we're done, but plan to stay here with her all afternoon to be sure.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, wow!!! thats wonderful  , congratulations to Abbey and you !!! looking forward to watching these puppies grow


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Fantastic! So happy all is going well 
Congrats!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Yay brilliant so pleased it went well. I want them ALL. Very cute. X


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

Yay! I want - but too far away, and Bandit does not like to share me. (And I already have enough animals.)


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Lol, if you're not planning to keep them Pam, I think you've got plenty of choice for homes for them!


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Just want to say AWWWW congrats


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

congrats, they are all so cute


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you everyone. They are doing so well. And, no, I dont think I'll be keeping them. lol 

A few pics of them sleeping.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

So very happy for you, momma & all those wonderful pups!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Soooooooooooooooooooo cute.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Adorable!!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

well done Abby and Pam....:hello1::hello1:....Glad everything went well...Abby earned her dish of cottage cheese after all that !


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

They are so cute and so tiny! It will be fun to watch them grow up! I am glad that momma and babies are doing well.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations!!! I miss having puppies so much; Ellie was pregnant when we adopted her too so it came as a surprise but it was SO much fun and I loved the experience! Can't wait to follow up on these babies as they grow up!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

congratulations I have been checking in every day to see if they have arrived safely well done mummy x


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Great job Ms. Abby and Pam! Puppy breath!!!!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah puppies finally  Glad to hear that everything went well.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Glad everything went off without a hitch!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations on the safe arrival and well done Abby! Hopefully through the forum you will be able to find wonderful homes for all of these little angels!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Cute puppies...Congratulations! Glad all went well...


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you all again. It's such a relief to finally have them here. For me and her. lol They are so cute. I just have to watch that the smaller ones gets enough nipple time as the bigger two push them off sometimes.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

YAAAAY!!!! Puppies,puppies,puppies. I'm so excited! So glad everything went well and mom and puppies are all OK, but I gotta ask--did brothers and sis not tell little boy No.4 it was time to go? lol


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh my gosh puppies!! Soo cute. Yay and congrats ms Abbey the proud new mommy!! Nice job as well Pam. We want to see lots of pics as they grow!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

pam, when can i come and collect my girl ! lol
you and mum did a great job, well done


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Well done Pam !!! It is so sweet that the last one was a red....like the mum...great pictures !! love this post


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Awww, 4 little puppies! Yea! They are so cute! I'm glad all went well. Congratulations!


----------



## klein (Dec 17, 2011)

awww how cute! glad the delivery went well and mum and babies are keeping well!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Wonderful news...I've been worried about it, and hoping to see this thread everytime I logged on!


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

Your fingers look large compared to them ~ that just blows my mind. I have never seen puppies that little. Glad they are here and safe and all are healthy. Nice to know they came into the world loved and cared for. Please keep posting pictures as they grow, because they are just gorgeous.


----------



## chichi_lady (Feb 10, 2012)

Absolutely amazing thread! Gorgeous little pups. I'm in love with all of them - especially the last little red boy!  xxx


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Such precious little things! Glad Everythig went well!


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's (Jan 9, 2012)

they are the cutest little things!!!!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

oh such small babies! I love them, hope they're all doing well.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi ive been waiting on the good news all adorable im clapping for our good little abbey that a girl


----------

